
Deconstructing Google Mobile's Voice Search on the iPhone - mqt
http://waxy.org/2008/11/deconstructing_google_mobiles_voice_search_on_the_iphone/
======
tocomment
I'd love it if Google released an API for this. You could upload sound files
and get text back. I can think of 100s of things to do with that.

------
rksprst
Google's 411 phone service was meant to get better voice recognition
algorithms. I'm sure that's what they are using on the iPhone.

------
bprater
What tool did he use for watching the data?

